# test scores



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

Quick question guys about the state police test in 2002, it was so long ago I lost my score to the test. Is there any way I can find out what my score was? i went to the hrd website, and only found info on my civil service scores.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

jason @ Mon 27 Sep said:


> Quick question guys about the state police test in 2002, it was so long ago I lost my score to the test. Is there any way I can find out what my score was? i went to the hrd website, and only found info on my civil service scores.


I would recommend snail mailing HQ at 
Massachusetts State Police
470 Worcester Road
Framingham, MA 01702 , giving them all your info (SS# etc.) and requesting another copy. Or you could email at [email protected]

I had to snail mail to change my current address on file, I imagine the same would be needed for another copy of a test score.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

Im not familiar with snail mail, how does that work.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

jason @ Tue Sep 28 said:


> Im not familiar with snail mail, how does that work.


 To answer your question: http://www.usps.gov


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

jason @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> Quick question guys about the state police test in 2002, it was so long ago I lost my score to the test. Is there any way I can find out what my score was? i went to the hrd website, and only found info on my civil service scores.


You lost your score and you don't know what your score was? :shock: :shock: Boy, you really want the job huh? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

jason @ Tue 28 Sep said:


> Im not familiar with snail mail, how does that work.


 Quote: Originally posted by jason @ Mon Sep 27, 2004 6:31 pm:
Quick question guys about the state police test in 2002, it was so long ago I lost my score to the test. Is there any way I can find out what my score was? i went to the hrd website, and only found info on my civil service scores.

I bet I can tell you what end of the scale you score was. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

G :? ee......2 years later, and 3 apartments later kinda tend to lose things Specially when there was no hiring plans. :!: . Im pretty sure i know what i got, but just wanna verify.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

http://www.mass.gov/dps/exam_results.htm

This will get you in the area of where you need to look. Also an e-mail link or POC used to help.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

That's too bad Jason. If you got above an 87, you were supposed to report directly to Framingham on June 1, 2003 to be measured for uniforms. That was the 2002 test, right? Those were the guys who got on without having to go to the academy because the SP was so shorthanded. Too bad you missed it. Good luck next time, though.


----------



## DevilDog1775 (Nov 27, 2005)

no$.10 said:


> That's too bad Jason. If you got above an 87, you were supposed to report directly to Framingham on June 1, 2003 to be measured for uniforms. That was the 2002 test, right? Those were the guys who got on without having to go to the academy because the SP was so shorthanded. Too bad you missed it. Good luck next time, though.


:woot: LMFAO


----------

